

Ask HN: Review my Web Design - mstefff
http://worldnet-shipping.com

======
scott_s
There is a very strange bug with Firefox on Mac. Sometimes when the slide
transitions, the explanation text appears to the right of the arrow, instead
of overlayed on top of the image. This causes a horizontal scroll bar to
appear. Sometimes I even see all of the explanation boxes.

This will probably be nasty to debug; I can't even figure out what the exact
circumstances are that cause it. I thought it might have to do with restarting
at the beginning of the animation, but I'm not sure.

For the design itself, perhaps reduce the font size of the navigation text on
the right? It would offset it more from the body text, and then I could view
all of the navigation without having to scroll.

~~~
makecheck
It also does this for me with OmniWeb (WebKit based). It probably is something
fairly fundamentally wrong in the CSS or HTML, that hopefully can be
highlighted with something like a CSS validator?

------
mstefff
Just finished this for a client. Hulu-esque theme / mimic. Slideshow powered
by some custom jQuery + scrollTo plugin. Backend is Drupal. Best viewed in
IE7. What do you think?

~~~
nirmal
The slideshow is broken in Safari 3.2.1 on Leopard.

~~~
mstefff
thanks..haven't really checked safari yet

